# BBS Look-alikes?



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

I want BBS wheels, but I cant afford them. What are some BBS look-alike wheels?


----------



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Iso1ith (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (thirdstreettito)*

You're going to get your balls cut off asking a question like that








But I'll be a nice guy and help you out. Look up Miro or Raderwerks.


----------



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

esm wheels


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: BBS Look-alikes? (thirdstreettito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirdstreettito* »_I want BBS wheels, but I cant afford them. What are some BBS look-alike wheels?


Im going to tell you this right now. In the VW world BBS look alikes are way frowned upon, if you cant afford them you dont get them. Buy real or buy different wheels.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

uh-oh someone brought this up... fwiw, run the wheels YOU like, not the tex.... it's your car and this site is full of people that would build your car for you. just like theirs. on ebay there are bbs ch reps, miro and konig, privat has a new line of the bbs rs look that everyone and their grandmother in vw/audi/bmw/acura/honda run also. and powerwheelspro.com has some crazy prices on merc. reps and some bbs knock-offs too. best of luck!


_Modified by plynch at 10:12 AM 4/26/2010_


----------



## neverlowenuff (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (plynch)*

Rial Daytona's


----------



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I'll just change the center caps to VW and nobody will know. Sort of. haha


----------



## rob91GTI (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: (Iso1ith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iso1ith* »_You're going to get your balls cut off asking a question like that

















true story ive seen it happen


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

dont listen to any one, do wat you want to YOUR car. konig remembers is bbs reps too


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: BBS Look-alikes? (thirdstreettito)*

i have been wondering this myself, as stated above its your car not all of us have 2500$ to blow on a brand new set of RS's







.... maxxim remembers are on ebay as well 150 a piece i think. might be betters out there just my .02


----------



## Turbo Charged (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BBS Look-alikes? (Stussy NJ)*

BBS or Go Home.


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: BBS Look-alikes? (Turbo Charged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Charged* »_BBS or Go Home.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

